# S3 strut bar... Part number.



## Woz (Jun 22, 2002)

Anyone have a part number for S3 strut bar.
W


----------



## Invisible (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: S3 strut bar... Part number. (Woz)*

sparcos is 036rg75/Jensa


----------



## Robb13425 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: S3 strut bar... Part number. (Woz)*

part number/price/and where to order?


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: S3 strut bar... Part number. (Robb13425)*

Here's the part number, not sure where do get it though
8L9 805 629A


----------

